# Name that film



## Drummer

Not sure if this has already been done, but here goes:

just put three significant things to describe a film, whoever gets it right plays next.


A girl
A dog
Some scary flying monkeys


----------



## 99425

*films*

the wizard of oz !


----------



## Drummer

Spot on Squid, Set the next film!


----------



## crazylady

As squid's gone off line, I'm setting the next film clue. I'm only putting up two word film title though.

Anyway round Dickie Bassey.


----------



## 97993

Well that was going quite well Drummer, until a woman got in on it,
remember Babs we men can only think in two dimensions :lol: 

Babs, wich two of the four words are the clue :roll: 
Geo


----------



## crazylady

Hi Geo, the last two names are the clue.


----------



## crazylady

As that's too hard, a really easy one.

Submarine

Loads of water.


----------



## geraldandannie

Blimey. Could be almost anything.

Above Us The Waves (on Film 4 tonight)

or

Das Boot (in the original German, of course :wink: )

or

U571

or

The Hunt for Red October

Or something else entirely

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Nobodies got it yet, either of them.


----------



## geraldandannie

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea?

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Back to the first film, you must get it now.

Greek Island.

Waiter.

Somebody else.


Another clue to the second film, dead give away.

Giant squid.


----------



## geraldandannie

1st - Shirley Valentine - got the Shirley bit (Bassey) but not the Dicky??

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Giant squid? Captain Nemo? Sounds like a Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea episode. Did they make a film?

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, Correct '20,000 Leagues under the sea', and 'Shirley Valentine'. 
As you say SHIRLEY Bassey, the Valentine comes from Dickie VALENTINE.

Over to you to one the next one.


----------



## geraldandannie

Okey dokey.

I think it's an easy one:

*Early importer of olive oil to the USA*

Gerald


----------



## badger

"Popeye the Sailor" :?


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> "Popeye the Sailor" :?


 :lol: Err ... no.

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

The Godfather?

Give three clues and if your sure your right, try your three for a new film. 

Can I be the first to cheat? 
If Godfather is correct, my next three are
Charlie Allnut, a missionary & trouble with drink & leeches.


----------



## geraldandannie

Drummer said:


> The Godfather?


Yep! Told you it was easy :roll:

Gerald


----------



## badger

Drummer......"African Queen"


----------



## Drummer

Spot on Badger. :wink: 
Give us your three clues to the next film.


----------



## badger

OK....er

A spinal Injury
A large Hill
>
>
..and a couple of "nice boys"


----------



## Drummer

Brokeback mountain! 

I can't believe you chose a gay western! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Graftons store.

Joe, Marion & joey starrett.

Stonewall dies.


----------



## crazylady

Hi Badger 'Broke back mountain'


----------



## badger

:lol: :lol: ...yes you guessed..brokeback passage..........MOUNTAIN I Mean MOUNTAIN :wink:


----------



## badger

Shane.......Shane................I love you Shane.........


----------



## Drummer

There was nothing gay about Shane!

Your go Badger!


----------



## crazylady

As I got my answer as the same time as Drummer, I'm putting my clues in by default.

Biblical epic

Red car.

Tyre tracks.


----------



## badger

A heartrending senseless Murder

A orphaned youngster

lots of cute animals.


----------



## crazylady

Hi Badger, the answer is 'Bambi'


----------



## crazylady

My next clues to a film.

Not good

Not bad

Not handsome


----------



## geraldandannie

Ooweeooweeoooooo

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly?

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

crazylady said:


> As I got my answer as the same time as Drummer, I'm putting my clues in by default.
> 
> Biblical epic
> 
> Red car.
> 
> Tyre tracks.


what a bleedin' cheek! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I reckon thats Ben Hur with the editing faults! Do I get another go or are you all miles ahead?


----------



## badger

Ben Hur??

Where was the red car?

I'm Lost, who's go is it


----------



## Drummer

I reckon its gerald!

Heres one to keep you going

One hand.

A medal to be delivered

Ernest B. gets duffed up!


----------



## geraldandannie

Drummer said:


> I reckon its gerald!


I do too, but I had to go and pick up the boy from his little camping holiday 8)

Ernest B is Borgnine? Dunno his films. Only know him from that silly helicopter thing .... derr de de de derr derr de derr etc etc

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Meant its your turn to pick a film! I only stuck one in there because I got Ben Hur!
(yes it is Ernest Borgnine but nobody has got it yet!)

Think you three film clues & your on next :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Drummer said:


> (yes it is Ernest Borgnine but nobody has got it yet!)


EB has got 185 entries in the IMDB!!! 8O

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000308/

I'm not an EB fan, so haven't got a clue. Anyone?

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Clue?
Match him up with Spencer Tracy


----------



## geraldandannie

Was this the one where Spencer Tracy was a one-armed man?

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Go for it Gerarld before Badger shouts it out!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

THE FUGITIVE.......................Sorry was that wrong?


----------



## Drummer

Wrong Badge. Another clue, Robert Ryan & Lee Marvin (early film for him)were in it.


----------



## badger

bad day at black rock?


----------



## Drummer

Bingo give the cowboy a cigar! Gerald must be away, he got everything but the name :lol:


----------



## badger

cough........cough.........drum you know I dont smoke


----------



## Drummer

Your so god damn good at films, Your gonna have to restart! :wink:


----------



## badger

Small man

Big Uniform

Black & white


Get this I'll buy you a pint at Lichfield


----------



## 99425

*films*

here,s one for all of you, 4 pal,s.......... the river.......... bow and arrow........


----------



## badger

Easy Squid...........Deliverance!!

(or Robin Hood Meets waterworld) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drummer

Charlie Chaplin, The Great dictator? Give us a clue 7 we'll make it half a pint!


----------



## badger

Your right in the fact it was a small comic actor (still with us)

How about............A police whistle


----------



## geraldandannie

"MISTER GRIMSDALE?"

Norman Wisdom, obviously. Is it "The Long Arm of the Law?" Or am I thinking of something else?

Gerald


----------



## badger

Very nearly Gerald........in fact so close I'll have to give it to you...

On the beat was the title.

Your go


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Badge!

Lineup
German king and emporer
Oscar (not the dog)

Gerald


----------



## badger

Sorry gerald....I'm Stumped


----------



## geraldandannie

The first clue is the most important. And the third isn't a name.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

The Oscar must be an award


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> The Oscar must be an award


Yep 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Just got in & stumped! Might beg more clues.


----------



## tokkalosh

The King and I :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781

The last emperor?


----------



## geraldandannie

If I only gave one clue, and it was

*LINEUP*

what would you think?

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

I think I'd want more clues PMSL!


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> If I only gave one clue, and it was
> 
> *LINEUP*
> 
> what would you think?
> 
> Gerald


Identity parade
:lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Identity parade :lol: :lol:


Double d'oh!

The lineup was in all of the publicity shots for it. It's the main theme of the film. One of the actors got an oscar for his supporting role. One of the characters (who we never saw) had the same name as a WWI German king / emporer / chancellor, which was also one of the nicknames the British army had for the inhabitants of that country.

Need more clues? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

The Usual Suspects

YES!


----------



## geraldandannie

Drummer said:


> The Usual Suspects
> YES!


Indeed, YES!

Away you go, Drummer 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

U.S. Navy

A Kleptomanic

An arresting film all round


----------



## 88781

Run Silent, Run Deep


----------



## Drummer

Nope!

Don't think anyone stole anything in that one! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Is it that silly Jean Claude Van Damme thing? I guess not, thinking about it.

Big Brother finished - I'm back :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Next clue 
Quote "No *#@!!* Navy's going to give some poor **[email protected]* kid eight years in the #@!* brig without me taking him out for the time of his *#@!!* life"

Oooooh thats a big clue!


----------



## geraldandannie

Sounds something like Top Gun? Can't make it fit the other clues, though  

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Early Randy Quaid film as larry Meadows the Klepto!

PS. If you haven't seen it, when you guess the title, try not to miss it, its a class act by all in it!


----------



## geraldandannie

If no one else gets it, I've got it via the IMDB :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Thats the way I got the last one Gerald!

Alls fair in love & quizzes :lol: :lol: :lol: 

On the other hand, there may only be you & me playing this :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Okay - the film is "The Last Detail" - >> INFO HERE <<

I'm sure other people will join in when they've woken up :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

So whats your next set of clues?

Maybe we should change this to favourite films, that once its discovered, you know it maybe worth looking up.


----------



## geraldandannie

Drummer said:


> Maybe we should change this to favourite films, that once its discovered, you know it maybe worth looking up.


That's what I've been doing :roll:

Okay, here goes:

Doppelgangers
Husband of "Cheers" star
New Zealander playing an American

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Hope someone else has a go at this.

New zealand is usually Mel Gibson or Russell Crowe!

No idea at the moment!


----------



## Drummer

Mel Gibson? I'm smoking something funny I think!


----------



## geraldandannie

50% chance of choosing the right antipodean actor.

You got it wrong! :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Story of my life! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cannot be bothered to search on Google so not joining in 8O 8O 

Gerald, haven't you been left a list of jobs to be done :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Gerald, haven't you been left a list of jobs to be done :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Yeah, I'm sure it said on there: "Spend most of the day on the MHF forum." At least, I think it did. Without my £2.99 glasses, I can't tell :wink:

Most of them ticked off, Tricia:
France Passion onto Tom Tom .... TICK
French Aires onto Tom Tom .... TICK
Join C&CC .... TICK
Kitchen roll holder fitted to van - no tick yet, but a simple two screw job
Change two central heating valves (house) - no tick, and not looking forward to it

and then there's the ones I've added:

Set up Freeview box in the bedroom .... TICK
Remove nearly empty gas bottle for changing .... TICK
Empty grey water tank .... TICK
Exchange gas bottle .... tomorrow
Buy new manual valve for grey water drain .... tomorrow

So I'm doing well now. Just about to go and get Chinese takeaway .... TICK 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Back to the film:

It's Russell Crowe.
The husband of a cheers star is very very short. With an Italian name.
The doppelgangers are a set of stand-ins for famous movie stars.

Sigh.

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

La Confidential, Gerald, thanks for the clues (and IMDb)


----------



## geraldandannie

Good one, Drummer. See? It wasn't that difficult, was it?

Your turn. I'm enjoying it, even if no one else is :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Not a chance without those extra clues!

Two librarians and one job

Wales

A theater on fire!


----------



## tokkalosh

Only Two Can Play :?:


----------



## Drummer

Correct-a-mondo!
Your on next! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear, shouldn't have done that Google :lol: 

I'm no film buff but here goes ....


Designer drug

L.A.

Bodyguard


----------



## tokkalosh

More clues -

prostitute cop

two small time hoods


----------



## geraldandannie

Is it a Mel Gibson? Or an Eddie Murphy? Am I warm?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry Gerald, rather cold :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Last clue 

Star of it became well known for having a 'habit'



Do carry on without me when you get it, I'll be back tomorrow :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

The answer is - 

Whoopi Goldberg in Fatal Beauty



Sorry it obviously bored you  

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Drummer

Not really, I just had NO idea! :lol: 

Not that I didn't try too! :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's OK Drummer.

Thought the 'habit' might have given you a better chance - Sister Act 1 & II. 
Never mind.

You can carry on from me now.

I'll keep my eye on you :wink:


----------



## Drummer

Right Trish,

Starts with an army unit & a teatotal revival meeting.

A few bags of washers.

Angelo dies


----------



## 88781

Dirty Dozen?


----------



## Drummer

Nope.
Hint is, they weren't real army, but they came up against real army in the end blood bath.


----------



## 88781

A familiar scream in all these movies!

Willhelm Scream


----------



## geraldandannie

Not *Kelly's Heroes?* I guess not 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Its a western.

Our heros go into Mexico


----------



## geraldandannie

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly?

I think I got it!

Gerald


----------



## badger

Gerald......That's no way to talk about Pusser, Drummer and Me!! 8)


----------



## Drummer

Nope!
Bill Holden ... come on Badger its your speciality!


----------



## sallytrafic

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance kid?

Frank


----------



## badger

Drummer I know it......but I'm having a senior moment.................

Dragged round in a car?........Gattling gun?........doh!! :evil:


----------



## geraldandannie

Nah, Frank. Just done a bit of Googling:

*The Wild Bunch*

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Well done Gerald your on! :lol: :lol: 

Badger, I'm ashamed! Everything except the name :wink:


----------



## badger

.............shuffles away.....in disgrace........head hung low................  

Do you know I had a great book on how to improve your memory...................but I forgot where I put it :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> Do you know I had a great book on how to improve your memory...................but I forgot where I put it :roll:


That was funny. The old 'uns are the best :lol:

Gerald


----------



## badger

Every one a Gem Gerald..............now come on its your turn.......I'm with you today..................

I could even reach my 1000th Post today..................Do I get a prize???


----------



## Drummer

off, off off topic, the forcast for Saturday is rain. :roll: 
Now I realise I'm more Oklahoma than cowboy, so shall I bring an umbrella to the blue Rodeo? :lol: :lol: Its hell holding them whilst trying to get pictures taken!
Reply to this & your one step nearer to that magic number! :wink:


----------



## badger

Tha answer to your dileamma Drummer is twofold.................

1.....................you could visit us on Sunday instead as I understand the weather will be Sunny.........or

2.....................shelter in the beer tent with me.......... :lol:


----------



## Drummer

Opition two, please Badger, Opition two! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

When's the next film coming or can I cheat and put three clues up without winning?

Frank


----------



## Drummer

Go for it Frank, there's not that many of us left! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Yes, go for it Frank. I'm sorry, it was supposed to be my turn, but I got waylaid by other threads - and stupid things like cooking food and sleeping. Oh, and Big Brother  :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

New Film (hope its google proof cause that's cheating  )


From Portugal not Barcelona

Died Racing home with Cod

Southsea author


----------



## badger

Gerald.........I had such hi hopes of you and your intelect............but big brother............come on!!  

As for the film............I know it......I know it..................no I dont


----------



## geraldandannie

Frank - google proof? Pah! There's nothing that is google proof. The only problem is working out what to ask Uncle Google to look for. :?

Badger - thank you. In fact, there is an intellectual reason for watching BB. It's all to do with the psychological effects of keeping people in close proximity to one another, and the effect that has on the interaction between them - seeing how 'ordinary' people's characters develop over time, and during tasks and nominations and evictions.

The celebrity version is nothing like this. It's just a salacious pleasure, watching these semi-famous people desperately attempting to raise their profiles above the soggy mess of celebrity dross.

It's all to do with my writing - if I ever do any again (I seem to spend too much time 'just popping in' to this place). I like trying to understand what makes people 'tick', in the hope it will make my characters have more depth and meaning. Sounds good, dunnit?

Oh, and the film? My only thought was *The Motorcycle Diaries*, but that's not correct :roll:

Just had another thought - *Gumball Rally*?

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Not even luke warm Gerannpasa I'm going to my allotment for an hour or so if there has been no progress I'll drop in a little extra clue.


Frank


----------



## Drummer

I think I need it before the allotment.

No bloody idea!

Robert L Stevenson, lived in Samoa & Rudyard Kipling was raised in Southsea.

C. Columbus sailed out of Portugal

Now how bloody deserate it that lot!

Come on Badger, one more for the thousand!


----------



## badger

Rudyard Kipling, Arthur Conan Doyle..........even Dickens is associated with that area.......and gerald what has motorcycles got to do with COD??

I've NO Idea..... 8O 8O

Any way............................1000 posts not out

:wav:


----------



## Drummer

*Big congrats you cowboy you!* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Badger. I've just checked my post total :? Verbal diarrhoea, that's my problem.

Motorcycle Diaries? Racing home? Dunno. And Uncle Google is being a bit dim this afternoon. He even suggested *Spongebob Squarepants - the Great Snail Race* just now. (I only mention it, just in case it's right :roll: I can't think why)

Gerald


----------



## badger

Oh.........Oh Im so overwhealmed..................I don't know what to say..................................

But before I make my speech.....I'd just like to say a few words..... :? 

Unaccustomed to public speaking as I am.......... :lol: :lol: 

Best man speeches a speciality.............roll up roll up......


----------



## geraldandannie

Don't look behind you, Badger 8O 8O

What about *Castaway* (Tom Hanks)?

Gerald (998 posts) :wink:


----------



## badger

*Cruel Sea ??*

(we're counting Gerald)


----------



## Drummer

Now you lads are getting silly!

Gerald you have an excuse, you are aiming for the same target as Badger ... but Badger, the Cruel sea? 
Compass Rose wasn't fishing for cod (I give you, it killed a few with those depth charges) .... 

... unless Nicholas Monsarrat wrote in the Southseas & they were hunting U boats off Portugal! ... wonder if your right? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

This is tricky. I've seen films called *The Bride Came C.O.D.* and *Cod Help Us* flash across my screen. Just been reading about a US Submarine called USS COD to see if it featured in any fillums. Got excited when it did duty in the South China Sea, thought there might be a connection to a south seas author.

I'm a bit stumped.

Gerald (999, not out)


----------



## sallytrafic

Right back from the allotment how come weeds can grow so much better than my plants..........


Clue

B&W prewar (WWII)

plus there have been some luke warm bits in your guesses


Frank


----------



## crazylady

I know I'm late, but well done Badger! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

sallytrafic said:


> Right back from the allotment how come weeds can grow so much better than my plants..........


Problem is, I never know the difference. They all look the same to me. :roll:



sallytrafic said:


> Clue B&W prewar (WWII) plus there have been some luke warm bits in your guesses


Ah well, it's obvious, isn't it? :roll:

No, I don't know.

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Gerald you sneaked that past us quietly! 1000 up & rockin' on. :wink:

Frank, there is no need to take it out on us, because the allotment fought back!

B&W prewar .... thats narrows it down :roll: 
_and_ we were lukewarm? Hell fire!

you'll have to tell us the right track we are on *AND* give us a clue! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

author has been mentioned (of the book not the screenplay)

sorry to be mysterious but when I put the three most memorable things about the film into google I got 4000 hits and most of them on the first few pages had a reference to the correct film

Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

sallytrafic said:


> sorry to be mysterious but when I put the three most memorable things about the film into google I got 4000 hits and most of them on the first few pages had a reference to the correct film


I thought that was the idea :lol:

Must have been you, Drummer, with the author. And I posted by 1000th over in the "Last poster is the best MHF ..." etc etc. Got tired of waiting around in this thread :wink:

Anyway, Drummer, it's yours now. I've got to go home! My hard days' work is done.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Gerannpas thats nearly 15 posts a day!! WOW


Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

sallytrafic said:


> Gerannpas thats nearly 15 posts a day!! WOW!


No, Frank. It's not WOW. It's :crazy:

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

sallytrafic said:


> author has been mentioned (of the book not the screenplay)
> 
> sorry to be mysterious but when I put the three most memorable things about the film into google I got 4000 hits and most of them on the first few pages had a reference to the correct film
> 
> Frank


Sorry to be so unbelievable thick, (especially when two members memorably, went pass 1k posts) but what ever I am searching for is the wrong stuff!

Wish wish I someone intelligent, like Pusser.


----------



## geraldandannie

Back from work. Let me just fire up Super Google .... 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

OK some more clues for this classsic must see film

Main oscar winning actor was also in Its a mad mad mad world

Now its almost too easy

Frank


----------



## badger

Gee thanks babs..................a bit of a delay myself.........(had a little panic job to see to at work) :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

*Captains Courageous*

I didn't need the Spencer Tracy clue! (although I checked before posting)

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes you're right BTW I wonder when it comes on TV how many people switch it off after the first ten minutes or so. The first part is essential to setting the scene but it is so very dated. 

Frank

For those still struggling Spencer Tracey won an Oscar for playing Manuel a portugeuse fisherman who teaches a spoilt young brat (who had fallen overboard from a liner) some important life lessons. The book was written by Kipling. After an accident whilst racing home with the catch Manuel chooses not to be rescued from the water when he realises that his body is crushed below the water by masts and rigging. At one point in the film he sings to the fish which I think is a unique Spencer Tracy moment. Mickey Rooney and Lionel Barrymore are in the cast and the boy was played by Freddie Bartholomew.

Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

Thank God for that. Does that mean I can close the 1..2..4...... 8 IMDB tabs I have open? Plus 3 Google tabs. Plus a couple which have only got room for "Rud...". I love Firefox.

Hmm - I guess it's my turn. Let me think a mo, and I'll be back.

Hey - that reminds me .... Austria .. California ... only joking!

New film soon.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

I've got to say it, "Well done Gerald"


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> I've got to say it, "Well done Gerald"


You don't have to. You could say "Well done, Google." And the IMDB. Where would we be without 'em? Well, Drummer and I wouldn't be in this thread, that's for sure.

Oops - forgot to do the next film. Found I'd run out of beer, so had to do an emergency run 8O

Tea time. Back soon.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Okay, here we go. Bit late - brain like a seive :roll: 

Part of a trio
Wien
Missing but not

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

The third man?


----------



## geraldandannie

Too easy, wasn't it? Well done!

Gerald


----------



## badger

I can't keep up. i'VE GOT A HEADACHE NOW!!


----------



## Drummer

Mr Baxter is climbing the ladder.

He has a way with meatballs & spagetti

The Doctor keeps shouting "Mildred, he's at it again!"


----------



## sallytrafic

The Apartment


Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

I think that's right. Very good, Frank.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Working on the basis that The Apartment was correct


Next Film


A foreign country?

Dead fly turns T into B 

Knife or acid which is best for facial?



Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

Not even a single guess are we fed up with this topic?

Frank


----------



## badger

No, not fed up, just having to think about it (between jobs at work)

Still no idea yet!!


----------



## geraldandannie

And I've had to work today!!! :evil: :roll: 

Saw it early this morning, and had no idea. Let me think about it for a bit. :? 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Right I'm back but of no use what so ever!

Sounds like a horror film, going to need a clue.


----------



## sallytrafic

No Drummer. More a dark comedy (with at least two Python connections)

Frank


----------



## Drummer

noty seen the film so this is a complete guess, can't find any referances to your clues, so come one, any one else out there?

Brazil?


----------



## geraldandannie

Ooo - good guess!

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

You have to get lucky sometimes!

A bank raid surprises.

Lives amongst Trailer trash



A stearman stars


----------



## geraldandannie

Hang on, Drummer - we don't know if you're right yet :roll: I just said that (In My Opinion) it was a good guess :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Oh sh*t! :? 

I really should read posts in depth!


----------



## sallytrafic

It was Brazil (do you know why?)

Frank

dont' have a clue about your next one


----------



## Drummer

Outrageous guess. Black humour & The pythons helped but I had no idea of the content, so the other clues left me cold.

A 70s film, immoral as the baddy gets away with it.

Won't be on tomorrow so to keep it going, Molly ain't a lady.


----------



## sallytrafic

Brazil is amust see film but you need to watch it more than once there is a lot going on

and a guess

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Drummer

Nope.

They knock over a mafia bank (big clue)


----------



## sallytrafic

The oufit?


Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

_Charley Varrick?_

(Googled: film mafia bank) :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

Correctamumdo Gerald.

Can't recommend it highly enough. not one bad charactor in it.

Its only fault is the very end ... how come someone didn't call the cops with all that going on! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Drummer, I thought you said you wouldn't be on-line today. Couldn't keep away?


----------



## geraldandannie

Okay, here we go. Sorry fot the wait.

*Not day

Not saucer

Not Hare *

Good luck!

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

The Curse of the Were-Rabbit?


----------



## geraldandannie

Nope. :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Its not the English Patient is it?

Only that had a tortoise in .... which is not a hare .... ok I need another clue


Frank


----------



## Drummer

Its been a long hard day.

I think they are probably very good clues, buit as I haven't got a very good brain, I'm with Frank!


----------



## geraldandannie

Ok - it's not a hare, but something like it.
And the 'not a day' is a homophone.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, tell me what a homophone is and I might have a better idea. Is it a domestic mobile LOL :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Is it a domestic mobile LOL


Something wot sounds the same but wot is spelt different. "Homophone" does sound like something very strange. **** - the same; phone - sound.

Another clue - it's a comedy. And cult.

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

This is now either too interlectual or I've had a long hard day!

Not a bloody clue.

You wont get anything off Badger, hes in Lichfield with his Reddich Westerners (Damn good show, worth seeing!)


----------



## crazylady

Hi Drummer, it looks like it was a really good show. I wish I could have been there and seen it. Nice picture by the way!


----------



## geraldandannie

Okay - big clue. They followed this film with another, which got them into trouble with the church.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

I thought about it days ago but I thought you meant day was a homophone instead of night being the homophone I bet you do the Guardian crossword


Frank


----------



## crazylady

I thought it was a Monty Python film when you mentioned trouble with the Church. Was that Life of Brian?


----------



## Drummer

Right lads, that went right over my head!

Still thinging about the Hare connection ... I guess it never registered for a dumbo like me!


----------



## sallytrafic

How it works assuming I'm right is

Not day = night = Knight (homophone)

Not saucer =cup= which the holy grail is a type of.

Not Hare = Rabbit which if you've seen the film there is a killer rabbit in it


Regards Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Frank. Sorry it was a bit obtuse. I've got to stop Drummer with his googling! :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

OK 

masked ball

paupers grave 

attempted suicide

but not in that order.


Frank


----------



## Drummer

I've googled again & think its Amedaus! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Close enough

Amadeus


----------



## crazylady

Go for it Drummer, it's your turn now.


----------



## Drummer

Right all. Give this one a go.

His superior is a coward.

His superior is has political ambitions, when its all over.

Our hero says "Just play the gutless wonder one more time ..."


----------



## sallytrafic

The Charge of the Light Brigade?


----------



## Drummer

No, WW2.


----------



## sallytrafic

Attack

Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

I've just found a quote from *Attack* so I'm very sure that I'm right so as Drummer seems to be away I'll do the next one:

the other way up
Victorian bare breasts
japanese theme

If you are going to Google, Drummer, you should probably put safe search on don't want you to be corrupted :grin:

Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

Not even any wild guesses?


Frank


----------



## 88781

Tenko


----------



## 88781

ooops I read Victorias bare breasts  :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, not sure when Drummer will reply, last I heard he was spending a few days in Cambridge. My laptop's been in dock since Monday morning and I've only just got it back.


----------



## Drummer

So sorry guys & girls, should have said I was going away, of course, you were spot on.
Just got back, need time to think! (its me age, don't yer know!)


----------



## sallytrafic

Is thre anyone ready for another clue yet?

Just a reminder the clues are:

the other way up 
Victorian bare breasts 
japanese theme

Anyone can guess there's no fee (nor any prizes either apart from you getting to start off the next film).

Frank


----------



## Drummer

Even if its only you & me, Frank, I could do with another clue. :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Biopic?
Both knighted

Frank
ps have you seen my thread Your ten best films here


----------



## Drummer

I reckon its the new film of G&S. Is it Topsy Turvy?


----------



## sallytrafic

Yep

Frank

You really didn't need the extra clue did you?


----------



## Drummer

I sure as hell did need that last lot, I was lost, thinking it was the "Wrong box" & couldn't think of a Japanese conection! :lol: 

Think its run its course now, thanks for the fun. :wink: 

Just between you & me, He is reputed to have said, when asked to fight a lion in his famous 1949 film "You may have pulled its teeth, but who wants to be sucked to death?"
The clue is seen this afternoon when he plays the father this time.


----------



## sallytrafic

It was fun while it lasted but I agree, now all I need is your ten best films

See here

regards Frank


----------



## Pusser

Some orange juice
In a European City
At closing time


----------



## spykal

The Full Del Monty



or





Last Tango in Paris


----------



## spykal

Almost a Disaster in Space for a Spanish chicken and a bakers dozen.


----------



## geraldandannie

Apollo 13

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

Well done Spikey and well done Gerald. I think the answer came up quicker than I could type it. 

Friction on public transport. 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

The only thing I can think of is Murder on the Orient Express?

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

gerannpasa said:


> The only thing I can think of is Murder on the Orient Express?
> 
> Gerald


 Nope. But I can see how you arrived at it because it amounts to the same thing. You can have half a point. 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

Pusser said:


> Nope. But I can see how you arrived at it because it amounts to the same thing. You can have half a point. 8)


Thank you, kind sir :wink:

Snakes on a Plane?

Arguments on the Buses?

Fights on the Tube?

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

That is so near Gerald that I'm not going to give it to you.


----------



## geraldandannie

Meany. Run out of ideas. Anyone?

Gerald


----------



## LC1962

Mutiny on the Buses perhaps?


----------



## artona

Hi

Not that easy Gerald. Over a year and still no ones worked it out. 

Gee I wish this rain would stop. I am off to work in a moment  


stew


----------



## sallytrafic

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Not that easy Gerald. Over a year and still no ones worked it out.
> 
> Gee I wish this rain would stop. I am off to work in a moment
> 
> stew


Its actually Pussers

Gerald was merely close


----------



## spykal

Its a rainy day so is it Time we had another film ...


Comparing and reviewing different brands of Pork Pie whilst carrying crates of beer into the house.


Mike


----------



## Saxonman

Sorry but this one is a tad convoluted, What's the connection between Bobby Darin and one of the James Bond films?


----------



## spykal

Hi

I said Jenny Diver, whoa, 
Sukey Tawdry
Look out to Miss Lotte Lenya 
And old Lucy Brown

Yes, that Line forms 
On the right, Baby
Now that Macky yeah ... 
Is back in Town.....

Look out, old Macky's back!!

Mack The Knife............ Lotte Lenya









Austrian born actress named in the song had a part in the film From Russia with Love.

I had an inkling but was helped by the IMDB database and Google of course :lol:

It was a good idea to rekindle interest in this thread ... but no one has answered my question yet  was it too hard? no way :wink:

Here it is again ...do try ...if no one has it by the end of the day I will post the answer ....

Comparing and reviewing different brands of Pork Pie whilst carrying crates of beer into the house. 

clue: Aha me mateys....... Prepare to be blown out of the water

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## spykal

Thanks Frank

That's solved it ... now it is your go again :lol: 


Mike


----------



## sallytrafic

OK continuing the theme

'Pirates look for missing ship?'

Clue 1 of 3 perhaps 1 of 4 by 2008


----------



## Saxonman

Well done Spykal! I thought it might last a little longer than that! I hadn't seen that photo of Lotte Lenya but who would have thought she would grow up to be Rosa Klebb?


----------



## sallytrafic

Still my question I think

'Pirates look for missing ship?' 

Clue 1 of 3 perhaps 1 of 4 by 2008


----------

